# What is the "Order of the Thin Blue Smoke"



## Dutch (Feb 15, 2006)

This Post is for information on the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke, the requirements for membership and the current list of members. 

When everything is going right when smoking, your smoke should be light with a bit of a bluish gray tint to it-not heavy and rolling. This is referred to as the "Thin Blue Smoke"-the Zen of smoking if you will.

The "Order of the Thin Blue Smoke" was created to honor those members that have helped others in the pursuit of the Art by sharing their knowledge. Though most candidates are nominated by a member of the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke, anyone can nominate someone for membership. Or, if you want to join this Order, post your request in the "OTBS" thread or send me a personal message and please, state why you should be considered for membership into the Order

Here is the criteria that is looked at in in considering ones "application/nomination" to the Order-


The Nominee should
1- be a *SMF* member in good standing.
2- be active in the forums for at least 9 months. 
3- knows and be able to demonstrate the art of the thin blue smoke by posting q-vue of a successful smoke.
4- willing to share tips and recipes.

There are two types of nominations; General and Special.

General Nominations to the *OTBS* can be made by anyone.

Special Nominations to the *OTBS* are made by the Moderators and/or Admin. This nomination is made in recognition of a member’s _Outstanding_ contributions to *SMF*. 

Once a person is nominated and the nomination has been seconded, they will be placed on a “Squires” list for a period of time._ (2-4 weeks?)_ During this time, their posts and interactions with forum members will be monitored.


----------



## Dutch (Jan 8, 2008)

Order of the Thin Blue Smoke: 

Tulsa Jeff: OTBS #001
SoFlaQuer: OTBS #002
Dutch: OTBS #003
brianj517: OTBS #004
larry maddock: OTBS #005
Monty: OTBS #006
smokin_all_night: OTBS #007
dacdots: OTBS #008
crazyhorse: OTBS #009
bearswoodshop: OTBS #010
buzzard: OTBS #011
Bob-BQn: OTBS #012
bwsmith_2000: OTBS #013
Ranger72: OTBS #014
Sasquatch: OTBS #015
Burksmoke: OTBS #016
bigdaddyviking67: OTBS #017
Scott in KC: OTBS #018
markeli: OTBS #019
jlloyd99: OTBS #020
bekellog81: OTBS #021
WillKat98: OTBS #022
jminion: OTBS #023
roksmith: OTBS #024
cajunsmoker: OTBS #025
Gremlin: OTBS #026
prplptcrzr2003: OTBS #027
salmonclubber: OTBS #028
Iceman62: OTBS #029
JoeD617: OTBS #030
nmayeux: OTBS #031
Cheech: OTBS #032
Shellbellc OTBS #033
Smokemom: OTBS #034
SmokeMack: OTBS #035
Tommy C: OTBS #036
vulcan75001: OTBS #037
Doug123: OTBS #038
meowey: OTBS #039
Up in Smoke: OTBS #040
SmokyOkie: OTBS #041 *BANNED*
jabo: OTBS #042
ultramag: OTBS #043
mrgrumpy: OTBS #044 
q3131a: OTBS #045 
nottooyoungtosmoke: OTBS #046 
Gunslinger: OTBS #047 
cajun_1: OTBS #048 
Illini: OTBS #049 
deejayDebi: OTBS #050 *BANNED*
msmith: OTBS #051
chris_harper: OTBS #052
GoFish: OTBS #053
Pyre: OTBS #054
PigCicles: OTBS #055
smoked: OTBS #056
coz: OTBS #057 
MoHntr: OTBS #058
tonto1117: OTBS #059
Bud: OTBS #060
Salbaje Gato: OTBS #061 
gypc: OTBS #062
Zardnock: OTBS #063
goat: OTBS #064
Skeeter: OTBS #065
Reflect: OTBS #066
Big Al: OTBS #067
Dionysus: OTBS #068
Peculiarmike: OTBS #069
oillogger: OTBS #070
Squeezy: OTBS #071
teacup13: OTBS #072
bbq bubba: OTBS #073
linescum: OTBS #074
Shortone: OTBS #075
T-Bone Tim: OTBS #076
hillbillysmoker: OTBS #077
hawg heaven: OTBS #078
Ron50: OTBS #079
gypsyseagod: OTBS #080
Triple B: OTBS #081
WVSmokeMan: OTBS #082
Watery Eyes: OTBS #083
Crewdawg52: OTBS #084
Keywesmoke: OTBS #085
jts70: OTBS #086
Texan: OTBS #087
Blackhawk19: OTBS #088
Big Arm's Smoking: OTBS #089
CrownoverCoke: OTBS #090
Catfish: OTBS #091
Smokincowboy: OTBS #092
Mossymo: OTBS #093
Richoso1: OTBS #094
brennan: OTBS #095
Smokinmeat: OTBS #096
low&slow: OTBS #097
FlaGriller: OTBS #098
LisaCSCO: OTBS #099
Navionjim: OTBS #100
Ozark RT: OTBS #101
AZ Redneck: OTBS #102
Chrish: OTBS #103  *BANNED*
Motley Cue: OTBS #104
ZAPPER: OTBS #105
ajthepoolman: OTBS #106
StarsfaninCO: OTBS #107
BA_Loko: OTBS #108
ColeySmokinBBQ: OTBS #109
Richtee: OTBS #110
Smokingforlife: OTBS #111
Smokebuzz: OTBS #112
Walking Dude: OTBS #113
Johd49455: OTBS #114
Deer Meat: OTBS #115
Kew_el_steve: OTBS #116
Flash: OTBS #117
Fatback Joe: OTBS #118
Chadpole: OTBS #119
Cowgirl: OTBS #120
Vlap: OTBS #121
jmedic: OTBS #122
Pescadero: OTBS #123
Placebo: OTBS #124
Desert Smokin: OTBS #125
Geek with Fire: OTBS #126
bbqpitstop: OTBS #127
Seaham358: OTBS #128
Glued2it: OTBS #129 *BANNED*
ds7662: OTBS #130
Gramason: OTBS #131
Smokey's my pet: OTBS #132
Longshot: OTBS #133
Texas-Hunter: OTBS #134
BustedLuckBarBQ: OTBS #135
desertlites: OTBS #136
Capt. Dan: OTBS #137
Smokin Steve: OTBS #138
travcoman:OTBS #139
bb53chevpro: OTBS #140
Sumosmoke: OTBS #141
CinnamonKC: OTBS #142
pineywoods: OTBS #143
Ableman: OTBS #144
Seboke: OTBS #145
erain: OTBS #146
WilliamZanzinger: OTBS #147
Earache My Eye: OTBS #148
White Cloud: OTBS #149
BBQGoddess: OTBS #150
chef_boy812: OTBS #151


----------



## Dutch (Jan 8, 2008)

Squires List (Candidate/s) for OTBS

DonO 09/01/08


----------

